# I get my new pup tomorrow!! Anyone wanna guess?? :)



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG!

Ok, seriously.. this has been the LONGEST work week! My fiance' and I put a deposit on a pup last Friday, and we get to him tomorrow! Tomorrow is going to be such a long day at work. My fiance' gets to come home early and play with the pup! GRRR! She's bragging about it, which makes it worse! hahaha

LOL.

So, as a lot of you know.. Odin, my GSD pup, had to be given to my parents. Thank God they took him. Both my parents grew up with GSD's, so they were head over heels for him. I was stupid allergic to him unfortunately. Sucks, because my fiance' was really heart broken. That was about two weeks ago. So finally, we get our new pup tomorrow!

I'm keeping the breed a suprise! Not a bully breed though. I know this is a pit forum, but I've gotten to know many of you well, so I feel comfortable here!

Any wanna guess at it for fun??

I'll post pictures of him tomorrow evening revealing the new guy.

HINT: His name will be BIG.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> OMG!
> 
> Ok, seriously.. this has been the LONGEST work week! My fiance' and I put a deposit on a pup last Friday, and we get to him tomorrow! Tomorrow is going to be such a long day at work. My fiance' gets to come home early and play with the pup! GRRR! She's bragging about it, which makes it worse! hahaha
> 
> ...


Let's see, shorter coat due to allergies, ummmm, I will take a stab with the given name of BIG that he is a Great Dane.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well Dane was my first guess but since someone else beat me to it I'm gonna guess some type of Mastiff.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> Well Dane was my first guess but since someone else beat me to it I'm gonna guess some type of Mastiff.


Aimee, I don't mind sharing credit with ya, that is if we are correct


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll share credit with you if we are right. If not we can try and share the other answer with whoever guesses right. lol.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds good to me, and I think some sort of prize should be given to the winner...are listening Adrian? LOL!


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Poodle


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm guessing a Dane as well


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Well if you are getting a pup based on allergies and it's big or named as such I would guess labradoodle.... If not according to allergies first I hope you can keep this one and figure out another way to deal with the allergies but I would guess cane cross or American bulldog...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Cane corso I mean... Darn* auto correct


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Lol, A pup named "Big"...A teacup chihuaha?

I love names that are totally opposite of the animals appearance or character. 
Once had a ball python i called "cuddles" and a duck named "killer". 
I'm still searching for a Neapolitan Mastiff or a King Dane, I'd call it "Tiny"


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

LOL. If it's opposite names then I would have to guess American Hairless Terrier or Chinese Crested. They got almost no hair so they are good for allergies. Supposedly anyway.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I always thought allergies were caused by the pet dander as opposed to the fur so there were no true hypoallergenic dogs?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think the more fur the dogs have the more dander they carry. The way I think about it is, people with thick hair tend to have dandruff more than people with thin. There are conditions like psyriosis (Sp?) that prove that general rule of thumb wrong though. 

Shar Pei


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I guess a Pug. Short hair...big dog in a little body.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

There are no true hypoallergenic dogs but their are dogs that produce less dander and not necessarily because they have less hair... labradoodle, poodles, shih tzus, lhasa apsos, pomeranians (sp) and some others all produce less dander and all have one thing in common... Their hair continuously grows like a humans rather than shedding of like most dog breeds... Therefore they shed less (similar to a human) thus producing less dander...


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, no.. its a BIG dog.

Pics are coming VERY soon!     

Look for the pictures in the "picture" section!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

...My first guess was Maltese but since you said Large am clueless. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Pics are up! 

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/28753-introducing-big-new-pup-here-finaaaaally.html#post335361


----------

